# Bostin loyd, i want a coach like he had haha



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

So ive been researching coaches n whatnot around my area,( not really coaches i think there more of trainer for older rehab people) but i cant seem to find anyone that would be what im looking for. Lets start off saying that i dont have much knowledge on this topic, so bare with me. 
Is there any legit coaches out there in montana? 
Does a coach actually have to be in your area? Like do they need to see you in person? 
That whole bostin loyd one year trans was dope. Idk if it was real but if thats legit i want it ahaa. 
Also my man dallas mccarver, i need these physiques man!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 25, 2014)

Bostin Loyd coached himself.
He took a sheet of paper and wrote "more gear" on it.
Then every time he had a question, whether it was training or diet related, he just pulled the paper out and he had his answer. Easy.


----------



## shenky (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey, so I'm actually studying to get my cert right now and my dad has been a PT for the last two decades.

Most PTs really have no idea what they're doing. My point is that if you're goin to invest money in a PT or a coach, interview the like you would an employee. Most of these guys are just winging it and do not have even a basic foundation of physio


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

No you don't have to live close. my coach lives 400 miles away.


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 25, 2014)

Boston Lloyd transformation was definitely legit but he took a s*** ton of jewce! I believe he ran almost 10 different compounds or something like that. Watch more of his videos on YouTube and you'll see. Is it possible? Yes! But it comes with a price and very unhealthy sacrifices! Not worth it bud. Good luck!


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 25, 2014)

The kind of coach you are talking about will usually do most of their work remotely


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 27, 2014)

Are telling me good legit coaches againt the rules?


----------



## bvs (Sep 27, 2014)

for his 1yr transformation his coach was dave palumbo diet


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 27, 2014)

Serumwriter said:


> Are telling me good legit coaches againt the rules?



I request you rephrase the question please....


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 27, 2014)

Yup Dave Palumbo if you look at Daves cookie cutter diet and gear protocols and Bostins youll notice a pattern.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 27, 2014)

In other words you hire Bostin then your getting what he learned from old Dave


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 27, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> I request you rephrase the question please....



Is it against the rules to give me names of coaches for an average joe to hire that can give me the training and what to wen to how to take everything


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 27, 2014)

Serumwriter said:


> Is it against the rules to give me names of coaches for an average joe to hire that can give me the training and what to wen to how to take everything



you should be able to find most of that information right here for free.... but none the less its not that hard to look up trainers and go ask how much they cost. save up some money if thats what you'd like to do.

i would say your best bet as a self described "average joe" spend a little money on a diet plan with someone affordable like spongy here and get gear/training advice here in the forum for free... thats why this place exists.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 27, 2014)

Face palm or at least at the title of this thread...


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 27, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> you should be able to find most of that information right here for free.... but none the less its not that hard to look up trainers and go ask how much they cost. save up some money if thats what you'd like to do.
> 
> i would say your best bet as a self described "average joe" spend a little money on a diet plan with someone affordable like spongy here and get gear/training advice here in the forum for free... thats why this place exists.



Seems plausible, my main concern is a coach would know where to get the best.. Youu know lol


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 27, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Face palm or at least at the title of this thread...



My titles are supposed to be jokes.. Like those things people laugh at? Lol


----------



## woodswise (Sep 28, 2014)

Serumwriter said:


> Seems plausible, my main concern is a coach would know where to get the *best.. Youu know lol*



So you are not really looking for a coach, but rather are looking for a "coach". . . ?


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes in retrospect, but a badass 1year trans wouldnt hurt at all lol


----------



## goodfella (Sep 28, 2014)

Serumwriter said:


> My titles are supposed to be jokes.. Like those things people laugh at? Lol



It's just that and the 1 year transformation you want, is probably going to do you more harm than good, so you can impress your ex gf and friends at the gym. So the physique that you want, isn't going to happen in one year, but over a long period time or guys like dallas have great genetics and size to start with. Again when you see a title like this and you see someone new to the forum posting something like this, it's hard to even wanna give any positive advice/feedback man. So if your looking for some serious help growing and changing in size, you should take a more serious approach and explain exactly what it is you'd like to do or what weight/size you'd like to be at and start a new thread detailing to us about your stats and experience in the gym, along with gear. You'd be surprised by the amount of helpful info you'd get from guys that are vets in this area and it'd be at no cost besides learning how to be taken serious...


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 28, 2014)

goodfella said:


> It's just that and the 1 year transformation you want, is probably going to do you more harm than good, so you can impress your ex gf and friends at the gym. So the physique that you want, isn't going to happen in one year, but over a long period time or guys like dallas have great genetics and size to start with. Again when you see a title like this and you see someone new to the forum posting something like this, it's hard to even wanna give any positive advice/feedback man. So if your looking for some serious help growing and changing in size, you should take a more serious approach and explain exactly what it is you'd like to do or what weight/size you'd like to be at and start a new thread detailing to us about your stats and experience in the gym, along with gear. You'd be surprised by the amount of helpful info you'd get from guys that are vets in this area and it'd be at no cost besides learning how to be taken serious...



yeah i feel ya, now ive givin my stats in a previous thread also, but u are wrong about one thing tho, im not out here to impress anyone, liftings what i do,  i feel good, look good, and i want to improve ontop of that. When i do something, i strive for success everytime. I always go for being the best i can be. 

Now on a side note, when im being 100% serious, its not a person that i like being. (Cept on certain things), i like to be lively and joyful. 


I was 130 wen i started lifting. Now im 212 doc telling me bf at 15%. I need to make more gains, im slowly doing that. Upping food intake and rest. Id like to make 260 at 8% bf and i know its possible. So far ive been natty the whole progression, not a choice where i live.  Beginner gains and so-forth. I want to be able to compete and actually place. Im going to do whatever it takes to reach my goal level. No matter how long it takes. Thats what i want and thats what i WILL achieve. Theres no opportunity in this town of 2 thousand people. So i have to make my own. 

On a positive note, there opening a 24 hour 7 days a week gym here in january. Hell yeah, first time something like that has been here. Countless times have i awoken at night and felt the need to lift some shit. Countless times has it been a holiday and had to miss weight training because of closed doors at the gym. My girls got a pretty complete gym in her basement which is dope, but its off limits in the middle of the night from noise. 

Anyhoo, isnt that what this underground is all about? People wanting to push themselves further and harder? At least thats what im getting out of it. Any extra help i can get from you all is welcomed and most importantly, appreciated. Im here to be a winner


----------



## getm (Sep 28, 2014)

IMO and with over 20 years of lifting I think you should develop a program make some changes thought the year to keep it fresh and you growing I watch a ton of you tube for example if I want learn proper form for rear felt flies watch a few videos and I saved you $90 an hour just now.  I live in a large city and some of the best trainers want about $90 an hour which i think is ridicoulus and a scam.  Mayni suggest anabolicminds they have amazingly good training articles by some serious guys. I have found ton of real worls articles that apply to lifting and training ...


----------

